
34% of Marketers don't believe they can measure their social media marketing ROI - Yuval_Halevi
https://www.mayple.com/blog/measure-social-media-marketing-roi
======
onreact
Yeah, good intro. The problem is that most companies still use the rather
meaningless "last click attribution" method and see that social media does not
yield results while most people convert through search.

Without discovery on social media the whole customer journey you ideally
measure will not even start though. The actual search for the product that
comes at the end won't happen that way either.

